# R.I.P little bichir.....



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I came home the other day from running various errands, to this







.

Poor little guy.......something had knocked the intake off, and I guess he swam a little too close to it.....sad thing was that I was off getting stuff I needed to make sure the intake stayed on......just a little too late I guess.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss  
That really sucks that it had to be by something you were trying to prevent
At least you were trying!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ouch... that gotta hurt! =(


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

tell me you did not eat him LOL


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

that happened to my albino before as well. Until one time I am not around to rescue that poor things dead with eyes almost pop out .


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry for your loss...
R.I.P. little bichir.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss R.I.P. lil fella!



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> tell me you did not eat him LOL


 lol cant believe you said that Johnny


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, that's some really unfortunate timing


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats too bad. Thats why when your keeping bichirs, always close any holes that can be a death trap to them securely.


----------



## PatientZero3 (Apr 21, 2010)

i had just bought an extender for it, same brand but it just didn't fit properly.....just a little too loose....


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss  RIP little bichir


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

uhhh.. i can't stop clicking into your thread.. i feel terrible for that little guy! I know it's not ur fault =( just one of the most painful death i've seen!
I had 3 or 4 bicher jump out in my past experience... if I recall.. 2 albino over 6", and 2 palma pollis over 6".... =( but i rather see my four deaths rather than see this one alone!

Must of been terrible to pull him back out? =( so sorry!


----------

